# free to a loving home



## lovemypapillons

Hello everyone. Im asking if anyone on the forum wants a very loving adult castrated male cat hes quite a big guy with lovlie striped markings like a tiger.Puss which ive named him as been a stray for nearly 2 years now and lives at the bottem of our garden in the shed. puss had a raw deal this last winter i realy dont know how he survived the bleak winter wev just had.He is a very good natured cat always purring and loves been fussed over i feed him twice a day and give him a cuddle when our dogs arnt around as they arnt cat friendly. puss is always wanting to come into the bungalow but i have to refuse because of the dogs but i make sure and feed him.Ive tried every avenue to try and trace this cats owners to no avail.Cat protection.Vets .Posters. Rescues ect;I do hope someone on the forum will like to rehome puss as he carnt spend another winter like wev had outside. Thankyou for looking.Sharon


----------



## BSH

Will CP not take him in and find a home for him?


----------



## lovemypapillons

No love they have tried to place him but everywere is full.


----------



## kelly-joy

try these rescues in and around your area

ROTHERHAM RESCUE RANGERS
Covering Rotherham & Surrounds, South Yorkshire.
To adopt an adult cat - Tel: 07789 003 805 (Only available Mon to Fri - 6pm to 8pm and Sat & Sun - 10am to 6pm)
To adopt a kitten - Tel: 07788 597 076
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rotherham Rescue Rangers

CATS ACTION TRUST 1977 - DONCASTER
Registered Charity no: 801245 
Tel: 07940 792205
Web site: Cat Action Trust 1977

CAT WELFARE
Leeds, West Yorkshire. 
Postal Address: PO Box 293, LEEDS LS16 0ER.
Tel: 07876 212 518
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: Facebook - Home

BENTLEY CAT RESCUE
Based in Doncaster
Tel: 07572 886060
Email: [email protected]
Website: cat, rescue, doncaster, bentley, cat rescue, south yorkshire, donations

BARNSLEY ANIMAL RESCUE CHARITY (B.A.R.C.)
Registered Charity no. 1052158
Tel: 08455 20 30 20 or 07534 982314
Email: [email protected]
Website: BARC - Barnsley Animal Rescue Charity, South Yorkshire

not a rescue centre as such they keep them 
CARLTON CAT SANCTUARY
Barnsley, South Yorkshire.
Tel: 01226 722907
Email: [email protected]
Website: carltoncats.co.uk

WIZZ CATZ RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1110805
Email: [email protected]
Website: Cat Rescue and Adoption - Sheffield - Wizz Catz

SHEFFIELD CATS SHELTER
Registered Charity no: 225634
Rehoming Centre: 1 Travis Place, Broomhall, Sheffield, South Yorks., S10 2DB
Opening times: Open for adoptions every afternoon, from 1.30pm to 3.30pm
Tel: 0114 272 4441 (the phone is manned from 1.30pm to 4pm daily)
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Welcome | The Sheffield Cats Shelter

ROYSTON ANIMAL WELFARE (RAW)
Registered Charity no: 1064870
General enquiries: 01226 298271 (answerphone - please leave a land-line number, and you will be called back)
Tel (Cat adoptions): 01226 298271
Email (Cat Adoptions): [email protected] or [email protected]
Website: rescue

RAIN RESCUE
Registered Charity 1115089
Tel: 0845 3978812
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.rainrescue.co.uk

MAUREEN'S PENISTONE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01226 761872 or 07706 217737
Email: [email protected]
Website: MPCR Home Page

HARWORTH CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01302 744709
Email: [email protected]

MAYFLOWER SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no: 1082052 (Animals in Need 2000) 
Sanctuary: Narrow Lane, Bawtry, Nr Doncaster, South Yorkshire, DN10 6QJ
Tel: 01302 711330
Email: Via contact us form on their website linked below.
Website: The Mayflower Sanctuary, Bawtry, Doncaster - Rehoming animals since 2003

THORNBERRY ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Registered Charity No. 1018048
Rehoming Centre: The Stables, Todwick Rd. North Anston, Near Sheffield, S. Yorkshire, S25 3SE
Sanctuary opening hours: 11am - 3pm daily.
Tel: 01909 564399
Email: [email protected]
Website: Thornberry Animal Sanctuary

RSPCA - CHESTERFIELD & NORTH DERBYSHIRE (also adopts to homes in South Yorkshire)
Registered Charity no: 226142
Open: Tuesday to Sunday 10am to 4.30pm, (Animal viewing: 11.00am  4.00pm) Closed Mondays
Tel: 01246 273358
Fax: 01246 236888
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Chesterfield & North Derbyshire - Home page

RSPCA - DONCASTER, ROTHERHAM & DISTRICT (SOUTH YORKSHIRE ANIMAL CENTRE)
Registered Charity no: 506259 
Animal Centre: Black Firs Farm, Great North Road, Bawtry, Doncaster, South Yorkshire, DN10 6DE. (Open: Daily 11am to 4pm)
Tel: 01302 719790
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - SHEFFIELD (SHEFFIELD ANIMAL SHELTER)
Registered Charity no: 225570
Shelter and Clinic Address : 2 Stadium Way, Attercliffe, Sheffield, S9 3HN
Opening hours: Reception is open 10:00am to 4:00pm. Animals are available for viewing 12:00pm - 3:30pm. Closed Wednesdays.
Tel: 01142 898 050
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Sheffield

RSPCA - BARNSLEY & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 226116
Barnsley, South Yorks.
Cat rescue & rehoming - Tel: 01226 280776
Dog rescue & rehoming - Tel: 07786 430385
Rabbit rescue & rehoming - Tel: 01226 382513
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.rspca.org.uk

SHEFFIELD CAT ABUSE TREATMENT SOCIETY (C.A.T.S.)
Registered Charity no: 1043442
Tel: 0114 245 7181
Email: [email protected]s.org
Website: Cat Abuse Treatment Society | 
C.A.T.S.

SOUTH YORKSHIRE ANIMAL RESCUE
Rehoming Centre: 357-359 South Rd, Walkley, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, S6 3TD
Tel: 0114 234 9656 (Monday to Saturday, 11am-5:30pm)
Email: [email protected]
Website: South Yorkshire Animal Rescue

HAMPOLE ANIMAL SHELTER
Wakefield Rd, Hampole, Doncaster, South Yorkshire, DN6 7EX
Tel: 01302 724503

ARTIS PET SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no: 1069533
94 Weston Road, Balby, Doncaster DN4 8ND
Rescuing, rehabilitating and rehoming cats, dogs and other small animals.
Tel: 01302 857104 (please call between 10am and 5pm weekdays only please)
Email: [email protected]

WATH ANIMAL RESCUE
Town End Allotments, Barnsley Rd, Wath-upon-Dearne, Rotherham, South Yorkshire, S636
Tel: 01709 876658

THE CLIFFE KENNELS
Barnsley Road, Hoyland Swaine, Sheffield, S. Yorkshire, S36 7HB
Tel: 01226 762 391

MILLHOUSE ANIMAL SANCTUARY
The sanctuary is open to visitors 365 days a year, from 10.30am to 4pm.
SANCTUARY: Millhouse, Mayfield Rd, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, S10 4PR
Tel: 0114 230 2907

MANGHAM ANIMAL & BIRD SANCTUARY
SANCTUARY: Mangham Manor House, Scrooby Lane, Parkgate, Rotherham, S62 6NX
Tel: 01709 527410


----------

